# Denise Richards: It's Complicated



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I've never really been a huge fan of hers.  Probably because she got so much bad press and there was constantly bad stuff being written about her.   Anyway, I think she seems really genuine and I thought it was hilarious when she called that tabloid reporter a "c*nt". hahahaha
I think doing the show was a good move on her part.

Has anyone watched this show? What do y'all think about her?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually like it! I know shes been getting a lot of crap for doing the show and stuff, but for some reason, I like it. All her animals are sooo cute too! If she wasn't an animal lover, maybe I wouldn't like the show so much lol


----------



## LOCa (Jun 6, 2008)

I Like Her Alot Too, Especially After The Little Meeting With That "CUNT" Tabloid Reporter Lady. Ugh, Wanted To Jump Into The TV And Smack Her. "Don't Play The Parent Card.." WTF 

Yeah.. Good Show Though, Thought The Dating With That One Guy At The Restraunt Was Boring Though...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 6, 2008)

I have only seen parts of it and shows like the Soup and BWE making fun of it. I'm not to fond of E! Reality Shows except Keeping Up With The Kardashians... and that's just for Kim's makeup.
I've always thought D.R. was really pretty, though.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 7, 2008)

i don't like Denise Richards and I will not watch her show.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 7, 2008)

I think shes goofy as hell on that show. Lol. Especially when she wants to breed her pig. Lol. I would have never thought she would be a pig breeder.


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the show is great! I laugh at a lot of the crazy things she says and does.. shes just so blunt about everything.. 

like last nights episode.. about posing for playboy after having 2 kids.. i thought that was kind of funny..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 10, 2008)

I actually kind of like this show so far. 

I agree I thought it was great when she blew up at the journalist and called her a c*&t.

and she has a Boston Terrier AND a french bulldog!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

shes beautiful but shes so trashy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel bad for her poor daughters. i see why their father tried to stop them from being on camera with her now. her mouth is disgusting.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont like her and refuse to watch her show...


----------



## TDoll (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i don't like Denise Richards and I will not watch her show._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_I dont like her and refuse to watch her show..._

 
Why do you both not like her so much? Just curious.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 11, 2008)

God I couldn't stand her after the first show. She has such an attitude with everyone. I never found her attractive at all. No wonder Charlie calls her a psycho, but he isn't better either. LOL


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_God I couldn't stand her after the first show. She has such an attitude with everyone. I never found her attractive at all. No wonder Charlie calls her a psycho, but he isn't better either. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She's gotta be psycho to go out with Charlie Sheen.. Ewwww


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 23, 2008)

i told myself i wouldn't watch it just because i see no point in her having a show (just like lindsey lohans mom). so, i still don't watch it BUT.........

i am, however, curious as to the whole thing with her dating richie s. while he was married to her bestfriend. what's up with that??? anybody know about that???


----------



## TDoll (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i told myself i wouldn't watch it just because i see no point in her having a show (just like lindsey lohans mom). so, i still don't watch it BUT.........

i am, however, curious as to the whole thing with her dating richie s. while he was married to her bestfriend. what's up with that??? anybody know about that???_

 
Hate to say it guys, but I'm loving this show.  
She actually said that they weren't friends at the time and that they were already split up.  Still though...
The one last night about her mother was sad.  Her little girls are sooo cute.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

Did anyone else think the makeover she did for her dad looked ugly as sin? LOL. She's very naturally pretty. I watch the show sometimes with my mom. My dad's always like "Get that whore off the TV!" She's a person just like anyone else, she's going to make mistakes and unfortunately for her, she has to end up making them in Hollywood, as a celebrity in front of the world.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Did anyone else think the makeover she did for her dad looked ugly as sin? LOL. She's very naturally pretty. I watch the show sometimes with my mom. My dad's always like "Get that whore off the TV!" She's a person just like anyone else, she's going to make mistakes and unfortunately for her, she has to end up making them in Hollywood, as a celebrity in front of the world._

 
Haha...her dad getting that spray tan was painful to watch.
She is really pretty though. Sometimes, she can look a little scary when they put too much makeup on her for some reason. Her eyebrows can look scary sometimes...but then again, so can mine...lol.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I've never really been a huge fan of hers. Probably because she got so much bad press and there was constantly bad stuff being written about her. Anyway, I think she seems really genuine and I thought it was hilarious when she called that tabloid reporter a "c*nt". hahahaha
I think doing the show was a good move on her part.

Has anyone watched this show? What do y'all think about her?_

 

you know, i told myself i'd never watch this show but this weekend i watched a few ep's and was cracking up. the girl is actually funny and i might have to start watching it. oh, and they showed the ep with her calling that lady a c*nt. i was DYING laughing. that lady was so f'n rude tho!!! especially when she answered the phone in the middle of the conversation like she wasn't even there. wow.....


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

I love this show considering I am a reality show JUNKIE. I don't care who it is or what it's about, if it's cheesy reality TV, I'm there. I do actually like Denise Richards and she is pretty down to earth but sometimes I honestly feel like she brings up the Wild Things kiss and Richie Sambora ALL the time. If it's something she wants people to stop talking about, she should stop bringing it up soo much.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

i dont really know what to think about her... her face scares me
has she had alot of surgery? her lips dont go with her face


----------



## kokometro (Jun 30, 2008)

It's not that complicated. She's an idiot. She's pimping her little girls out for money and it's not real.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont really know what to think about her... her face scares me
has she had alot of surgery? her lips dont go with her face_

 

i totally agree with u! it doesn't necessarily scare me but sometimes i look at her i'm trying to pinpoint what looks so damn wierd about her. i think it's her mouth. she's got a pretty smile but when she isn't smiling she has a naturally SUPER pouty mouth. it looks like a super duper frown. lol!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been watching and I think she comes across as so fake.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont really know what to think about her... her face scares me
has she had alot of surgery? her lips dont go with her face_

 
I remember reading that she got teased a lot in middle school because of her lips, but she could have been lying to make them seem real.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_...but she could have been lying to make them seem real._

 

you are too funny about her lying to make her lips seem real. i NEVER would have thought about that. CLASSIC!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Did anyone see the newest episode last Sunday night?? Was I the only one slightly creeped out when her nephew's friends brought over her Playboy issue when she was babysitting them and then she proceeded to discuss it with him?? lol .... I know that yeah, she probably should have addressed it with him, but I just felt like it was weird.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_you are too funny about her lying to make her lips seem real. i NEVER would have thought about that. CLASSIC!!_

 
ahahaha it could totally happen!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Did anyone see the newest episode last Sunday night?? Was I the only one slightly creeped out when her nephew's friends brought over her Playboy issue when she was babysitting them and then she proceeded to discuss it with him?? lol .... I know that yeah, she probably should have addressed it with him, but I just felt like it was weird._

 
eww! no i didn't see that one. i'll have to catch the rerun tonight if it comes on. BUT...... little boys are reading playboy. lol!!!! so she had to at least expect something like that to happen at some point


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_eww! no i didn't see that one. i'll have to catch the rerun tonight if it comes on. BUT...... little boys are reading playboy. lol!!!! so she had to at least expect something like that to happen at some point_

 
I know! He looks like he's in his early teens, so you know he knows about this stuff. She was like, "did you know I was in Playboy?" I was cringing!!
It's just weird because it's her nephew!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 3, 2008)

EWWWW! Thats horrible.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought it was hilarious and heartwarming at the same time. Gal does come across as fake at times tho.


----------



## blackrose (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the show. I'm not crazy about her, but i dont hate her either. I do think she was vilified in the press for going out w/ richie sambora, but if he was broken up w/ heather locklear, so what? Didn't a similar situation happen between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt? And all I ever hear about Angelina is how amazing and wonderful she is!

Btw, I remember Denise Richards modeling in Teen magazine when I was a kid and her lips were always like that! (Her eyebrows too!)


----------

